# New Cargo trailer



## 6126

Picked this up a few weeks ago. Began organizing the inside last weekend and had the graphics done yesterday.


----------



## 6126




----------



## 6126

I still need to remove the Intersate Sticker on the back and have a ways to go on the inside. I was also a bit disapointed that the Woodland PTG is kinda hard to read on the rainbow, but it actually looks better in person. But, I think I will take it back in later and have those letters done in black.


----------



## bikerboy

Do you use the trailer much?


----------



## 6126

bikerboy said:


> Do you use the trailer much?


Yes, constantly. It also works out great for me because I cant afford a seperate paint vehicle like a van, so when Im not working I can park the trailer and have the truck for personal use.


----------



## Different Strokes

very nice ! will you be using that primarily on larger jobs ?


----------



## 6126

Different Strokes said:


> very nice ! will you be using that primarily on larger jobs ?


Thanks. Pretty much every job. I am only doing res repaints at this time. Nothing really big so far. Average house for me is around 3000 sq ft


----------



## LA Painter

Looks good! Do you leave it parked on the job over night?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Thats pretty sharp Woodland! I still like white for my work vehicles, but that black sure looks good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

LA Painter said:


> Looks good! Do you leave it parked on the job over night?


 Depends. I wouldnt try it on NC, but most the homes I paint are in upscale neighborhoods. I dont leave it in the street, but most my houses have the the 3 car garages or often an RV space on the side and they generally dont mind having it in their driveway. I did insure the trailer and everything else including the ladder racks, compartments I installed, the graphics, and also the contents inside the trailer.


----------



## 6126

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thats pretty sharp Woodland! I still like white for my work vehicles, but that black sure looks good.... :thumbsup:


It was actually a vision I had over 5 years ago for a unique look. I only know of one other shop thats in Portland with all Black vehicles. They mostly do high end restoration work. The black isnt easy to keep clean and takes some extra effort, but I was well aware of that before I went this route. I have to wash that truck twice a week. Thing about black, looks awesome clean and horrible dirty.


----------



## 6126

The only other company I am aware of with black vehicles http://www.shepardpainting.com/


----------



## RCP

Looks really good Mike!


----------



## straight_lines

I painted out of my black truck for about 6 months, and it looks horrible. You must be much neater than me.  

Love the new trailer Mike.


----------



## Burt White

nice rig wood:thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1

The rig looks good....too bad the parking lot it's in makes it look cheap.


----------



## Dave Mac

:thumbup: Mike looks real good


----------



## ROOMINADAY

It looks great Mike!

Watch your overhead. I haul an American Hauler 5' x 5' x 10' and it costs me a net loss in mileage of 70 to 100 miles per tank depending how I have it loaded and where I have to travel. It easily add up to a few extra tanks some months. I also go through a set of front brakes every year, a tire or 2 on the trailer (put 14" car tires on next and get them balanced) and an occasional wheel bearing.... With the added tool insurance, the trailer adds about 2500 in additional costs to my bottom line. Just looking out for you!

I do get some calls from it...!


----------



## Goode Painters

Love the truck and trailer even the black theme, my brother always wanted to do that however, i must say honestly something about the color combination seems off......maybe its because its set against the black, i dont know. I also feel that you have to be aware of the conotations that the rainbow imagery might evoke in 2011. Do you get alot of calls from same sex couples? jmo though.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I also feel that you have to be aware of the conotations that the rainbow imagery might evoke in 2011. Do you get alot of calls from same sex couples? jmo though.[/QUOTE]

Why is a concern?! This isn't an issue at all, it is an opportunity!


----------



## Goode Painters

Why is a concern?! This isn't an issue at all, it is an opportunity![/QUOTE]


He wanted opinions; i gave mine, which is that because of what the rainbow has come to represent today (the symbol for homosexuality) he might want to give some consideration to it-that is all. We need not rally the troops.


----------



## 6126

Goode Painters said:


> Love the truck and trailer even the black theme, my brother always wanted to do that however, i must say honestly something about the color combination seems off......maybe its because its set against the black, i dont know. I also feel that you have to be aware of the conotations that the rainbow imagery might evoke in 2011. Do you get alot of calls from same sex couples? jmo though.


LOL Its all good. This is a valid point. Thing is, I have actually had that logo for years now. I used it when I ran a business in Oregon. I cant count how many compliments I have gotten over the years. I have actually only gotten a small handful of negative comments. Never from a customer though. Always one of my buddies, and usually just to to razz me. I will admit I have wondered about it myself on occaision. Didnt help when SW changed the A-100 Primer label to Pink either. :no: When I started making plans to launch my business here in Washington, I knew right away I was going with Black this time on the vehicle, trailer, yard signs, business cards etc. That was a vision I have had for years. I also had originally planned on losing the rainbow logo and simply using Gold for everything including a siloette of a mountain in the logo. After a few months of trying out various designs, I decided to use what worked for me in the past and that was my original logo. That was not an overnight decision. Name recognition is my goal. My cards, signs, and now vehicles totally stand out. People will rememer me when they think about painting. And I highly doubt it will be for the wrongs reasons. And if I do draw in certain clients, Im totally cool with that too.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

If Olympia's anything like Portland (which it is) you'd probably do well to play up a gay pride theme. Most of my clients are hard-left social liberals. I like it that way.

Anywho, nice trailer! And nice to know how much it costs to run one...

Maybe I'll look into on that isn't a walk-in. Like a flat bed single axle with two rows of large steel tool boxes and a ladder rack above. Anything that keeps my overhead low so I don't have to work too much!



Goode Painters said:


> Love the truck and trailer even the black theme, my brother always wanted to do that however, i must say honestly something about the color combination seems off......maybe its because its set against the black, i dont know. I also feel that you have to be aware of the conotations that the rainbow imagery might evoke in 2011. Do you get alot of calls from same sex couples? jmo though.


----------



## 6126

ROOMINADAY said:


> It looks great Mike!
> 
> Watch your overhead. I haul an American Hauler 5' x 5' x 10' and it costs me a net loss in mileage of 70 to 100 miles per tank depending how I have it loaded and where I have to travel. It easily add up to a few extra tanks some months. I also go through a set of front brakes every year, a tire or 2 on the trailer (put 14" car tires on next and get them balanced) and an occasional wheel bearing.... With the added tool insurance, the trailer adds about 2500 in additional costs to my bottom line. Just looking out for you!
> 
> I do get some calls from it...!


Thanks. Between what I can save on labor with it properly set up and organized, to all the calls I get, the extra fuel, brakes, ins, and the cost of the trailer itself. It more than makes up for it IMHO.


----------



## Bobbo

Great looking trailer ! :thumbsup: I think your right about having the company lettering darker though ... But she's a beauty , Use it in good health !!!


----------



## 6126

BreatheEasyHP said:


> If Olympia's anything like Portland (which it is) you'd probably do well to play up a gay pride theme. Most of my clients are hard-left social liberals. I like it that way.


I am not licensed in Oregon so I dont do any work there. I prefer the life here in Woodland. Quite a switch from Portland.  More like this......................................


----------

